# MANILA | Corporate Finance Plaza | 226m | 57 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig

Scale model (it's going to have a gray glass facade with wood grain vertical louvers):

















_own photos_


----------



## Jose Mari

The Ortigas CBD has been wowing me with all these developments that have been sprouting up lately, and nice ones too. 

I like that facade very much and it will improve that location immensely with its size and that glass curtain wall.


----------



## anakngpasig

^^Yes, its size is also something else. It's over 90 meters wide at the base. :nuts:


----------



## anakngpasig

23 October 2016


wynngd said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|08|2016_










*Bea Beltran*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|02|2016_










*anettethewicked*


----------



## anakngpasig

3 December 2016


Shazzam said:


> *December 3, 2016*


----------



## anakngpasig

20 December 2016


Shazzam said:


> *December 20, 2016*
> 
> http://vid246.photobucket.com/albums/gg108/vavaboom2k7/VID_20161220_122440.mp4


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|06|2017_










*Abigail Roldan*


----------



## anakngpasig

7 January 2017


Shazzam said:


> *January 7, 2017*


----------



## anakngpasig

13 February 2017


wynngd said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

14 Feb 2017


Shazzam said:


> *Update: 2017 Feb. 14*


----------



## anakngpasig

15 Feb 2017


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|26|2017_










*Rachael Anderton*


----------



## anakngpasig

14 March 2017


wynngd said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ That's concrete right?


----------



## anakngpasig

^^Nope, that's the bedrock. Afaik, they haven't poured concrete yet. 

14 March 2017


Shazzam said:


> *2017 March 14*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|20|2017_










*Jonx Yu Tiamco*


----------



## anakngpasig

ID renderings: 


Shazzam said:


> *GROUND FLOOR LOBBY:*


----------



## anakngpasig

First concrete pouring is scheduled today! :cheers:


----------



## anakngpasig

*2 February 2019*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|20|2019_










*mexicano_en_filipinas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|23|2019_










*Dan Mercado*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|05|2019_










*dionbeyd*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|10|2019_










*Vincent*


----------



## CoelhoBR

Impressive how Asia is leading the world on the SS segment.


----------



## [email protected]

terrapinoy said:


> March 18, 2019


..


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza on the left, as of March 20, 2019.


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|21|2019_










*Jannie Mitzi Coscos Dela Rosa*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|22|2019_










*oujocai14*


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of April 2, 2019.


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|08|2019_










*Ken Marco*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|10|2019_










*prdxical*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|29|2019_










*Kevin Cruz Padilla*


----------



## Wolken

Taken on April 10, 2019


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|31|2019_










*Vin Bautista*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|05|2019_










*Girard Gregorio*


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of June 10, 2019.


----------



## anakngpasig

Taken today:


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|03|2019_










*Andre Pustel*


----------



## [email protected]

MunichSwiss said:


>


..


----------



## [email protected]

groundzero said:


> Close-up view showing multiple above-ground parking levels at its podium.


..


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|12|2019_










*Gee Ann Lucindo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|15|2019_










*Gabby Madrazo Dolor Jr*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|18|2019_










*Johnny Sinon*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|21|2019_










*zhelreforma_27*


----------



## [email protected]

groundzero said:


> CFP with other glassy skyscrapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


..


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|27|2019_










*blizzievs*


----------



## anakngpasig

30 July 2019


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|02|2019_










*jperryv.md*


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of August 3, 2019. Taken from the Malayan Plaza.


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|06|2019_










*roch.chill*


----------



## anakngpasig

9 August 2019


----------



## anakngpasig

*10 August 2019*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|13|2019_










*andrewsoriano*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|14|2019_










*Shane Keith Abellera Cortez*


----------



## [email protected]

MunichSwiss said:


>


..


----------



## anakngpasig

29 August 2019


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of August 29, 2019. Taken from Julia Vargas Avenue.


----------



## anakngpasig

6 Sept 2019


----------



## anakngpasig

17 Feb 2020


mambo said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

*Taken earlier today, 18 February 2020*


----------



## [email protected]

MunichSwiss said:


>


..


----------



## MMJ1405

Nice updates, keep up the good work, looks great!


----------



## anakngpasig

11 March 2020


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza at the background as of July 8, 2020.


----------



## [email protected]

Shazzam said:


> *2020 July 9:*


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of August 27, 2020.


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of Sept 26, 2020.


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of October 27, 2020.


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of December 17, 2020.


----------



## [email protected]

ajosh821 said:


> Today


----------



## [email protected]

Its a couple of weeks old but pretty nonetheless....at the centre.



luis4083 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of February 1, 2021.



igmx said:


> ..


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 16:*
ADB Headquarters by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


----------



## ajosh821

Taken Today


----------



## [email protected]

charlienancycharlie said:


> sorry for the wires.


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of June 17, 2021.


----------



## [email protected]

Corporate Finance Plaza as of July 14, 2021.


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------

